# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Loading BIDS on Enterprise...

## kappa02

I have a 2005 Enterprise SP2 SQL Server which doesn't have BIDS (Business Intelligence Development Studio), I don't know why because BIDS is on Enterprise, Developer & Standard edition anyhow if I want to load BIDS should I just need to load the SQL CD an add the component, also is a reboot required?

----------


## skhanal

Are you trying to install client or Analysis services?. To add component in client, you can go to Control Panel - Add remove programs and change the current install, it will ask you to point to install CD and you can continue from there.

----------


## rmiao

Don't need reboot after adding BIDS. By the way, you can install all sql tools on client machine.

----------

